# Critique needed



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

Shot a wedding this weekend and am working on the pics.  My style is more documentary rather than artistic.  Don't get me wrong, I do some "artsy" shots (this shot is about as artistic as I get) and I don't have opposition to artistic shots, but I want the expressions and the feelings to come through in capturing the day, rather than taking 20 minutes to set up one shot.
This particular wedding had 13 bridesmaids, 9 groomsmen, plus the bride and groom.  Bridesmaids showed up an hour late, groomsmen 30 mins after that, and mother of the bride 2 hours late.  Needless to say, we didn't get all the planned shots and we were in somewhat of a rush.
I shared this picture with the mother of the bride and she was very critical of it, so I need to hear what y'all think.  I was somewhat surprised because I personally like the shot, and also, I did the photography as a favor.  I did get paid, but not anywhere in the ballpark of what I normally charge.  
Alright, time for the feedback! Don't be shy, I won't get my feelings hurt!


----------



## Curlydog (Aug 21, 2013)

So you didn't want "artsy" or 20 min set up, and you got this shot.  Myself, I don't care fo it. sorry


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 21, 2013)

It looks like it is on a cross...I don't like it either.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

Curlydog, thanks for the post.  For what it's worth, I put the dress on a hanger, hung it from the doorway, made sure nobody was in the shot, snap.  Definitely not 20 mins.  I didn't use a lensbaby for specific focus areas, haven't altered coloration, didn't use props, off camera flashes, no filters, gels, etc.  No photoshop (other than sharpening and slight vignetting).

No offense taken, but what is it that you don't care for.  That's the kind of feedback I was looking for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> It looks like it is on a cross...I don't like it either.





I agree, looks kinda "ghostly" to me too .


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I'll try to avoid shooting pics of ghosts on crosses next time ;-)


----------



## j_seph (Aug 21, 2013)

I could see this shot in a documentary format myself, maybe even followed by grooms tux in same manner followed later on with them both wearing them standing in same area. Buuttttttttttttttt I'm no photography guru


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2013)

The shot itself looks great to my untrained eye, but agree with the others on the focal point and what comes to mind.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks J_seph,  you're exactly right, except for the fact that there is no photo of the grooms tux (since he was late, he was already wearing it and I was shaking my head).  But this archway was the focus of many of the events, most notably, the first introduction of the couple.  Most of the shots were planned to be outside, but with the all day rain, the plans were changed last minute.


----------



## Curlydog (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not saying it's a bad picture, I don't see it as a picture the bride will cherish 30 years from now, I could be wrong.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I should say too, the criticism of the mother was that she didn't like the tables in the background.  Unfortunately, not a lot that I can do about that.  The bride wanted a shot of just her dress before she put it on, and this seemed to be an appropriate location for the shot.
Thanks for all the feedback y'all!


----------



## Curlydog (Aug 21, 2013)

Had the wife take a look, she said maybe the mother of the bride took it as the bride being gone, left, not there, or even death. It does have a strong feeling. That's what she is seeing.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> I guess I should say too, the criticism of the mother was that she didn't like the tables in the background.  Unfortunately, not a lot that I can do about that.  The bride wanted a shot of just her dress before she put it on, and this seemed to be an appropriate location for the shot.
> Thanks for all the feedback y'all!


*I* think, since she got what she wanted, it looks fine............ tell mother to photo-shop it how ever she wants, you were doing it for the bride not her........... ok, I'll hush..........


----------



## littlewolf (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the empty tables go along with the empty dress. 

Interesting pic. Not really what I would expect in a wedding album though. Looks more like it should be in a frame hanging on a wall.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Wade,

Let me start by saying the lighting and the exposure are fantastic. I think the idea and the location, along with the beautiful lighting is a good choice.  Here is what I think would have made this photo go right into a full page Bridal magazine shot.
First, compose the dress slightly to the left where it covers the long table, next, I would say the round tables would need to be decorated, not empty.  Now to take the shot over the top, I would have put one bridesmaid standing at each table in a specific pose for each girl.  Your depth of field is excellent and I believe this would have made this not only a technically pleasing shot, but also one that the bride would look back at years later and smile.  I've done my share of weddings and this is much easier to see now.  I probably would not have come up with this in the heat of the moment.  One thing I have learned is that what I think is the best shot of the wedding day is never the one the Mom and bride pick.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks a ton for the feedback DRB!  I would have loved to have been able to set it up like you're talking about with the bridesmaids, unfortunately, they took forever to get ready and there was no wedding coordinator to make anyone stick to a schedule.  I would have been awesome, too, if the tables had been set, but they weren't even finished with that until after everyone left to go to the church for the ceremony.  Prior planning would have done wonders for them.  I have some shots where I was offset, but there are 3 large chandeliers in the room and the light from them totally threw off the exposure and the feeling of the shot once I came off center.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 21, 2013)

DRB, here's the shot of the bridesmaids at the tables.  Not exactly the one per table that you suggested, but similar.  I realize not all faces are visible, but my purpose of the shot was to focus on the bride and secondly, her sister, not the bridesmaids.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2013)

Outstanding!!  If they are critical of that one then you may have a hard time pleasing them.  Shots like this are what separate someone who deserves to get paid vs. all the rest of the self-proclaimed photographers out there.  Nice work.


----------



## Curlydog (Aug 21, 2013)

Wade, shot of bridesmaids very, very nice.


----------



## JasonF (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the dress shot Wade. Not perfect but not bad either. I agree with DRB regarding the tables and the others about the cross look. Again, the exposure is perfect and I like the warm colors. As far as the cross thing, just crop the top 1/8 of the picture and your good to go. This is one I'd still deliver to the bride and groom with the rest of the pictures (if that is how you've packaged your services).  
I really like your style. You call it journalism, to me it's modern and what most couples look for in wedding photography anymore.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Wade, I agree with others on the lighting being fantastic and a fine job technically on the photo.  What I feel with it though is empty and that just doesn't have the right feel for a wedding IMHO.  The suggestions from DRB are great as they'd remove the emptiness.    The second shot is wonderful.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep, a different crop would give it a different feel, and I think that's what the mom may have been reacting to as much as anything.  One thing is for sure - you can't please everybody.  For my .02, I'd say great technical job on both images you've shared.  Sorry that the mom didn't like the first one.  Good to "see" you around!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Shot a wedding this weekend and am working on the pics.  My style is more documentary rather than artistic.  Don't get me wrong, I do some "artsy" shots (this shot is about as artistic as I get) and I don't have opposition to artistic shots, but I want the expressions and the feelings to come through in capturing the day, rather than taking 20 minutes to set up one shot.
> This particular wedding had 13 bridesmaids, 9 groomsmen, plus the bride and groom.  Bridesmaids showed up an hour late, groomsmen 30 mins after that, and mother of the bride 2 hours late.  Needless to say, we didn't get all the planned shots and we were in somewhat of a rush.
> I shared this picture with the mother of the bride and she was very critical of it, so I need to hear what y'all think.  I was somewhat surprised because I personally like the shot, and also, I did the photography as a favor.  I did get paid, but not anywhere in the ballpark of what I normally charge.
> Alright, time for the feedback! Don't be shy, I won't get my feelings hurt!



I think you said it best right here! You were rushed & did not have time to really compose the shots you wanted. I've seen your work & I know you could've made this shot artsy if you'd had the time. 

Now I do have to agree with what's been said already. It is kinda ghostly. It doesn't really show "elegance" which is something a bridal gown should show. 



Wade Chandler said:


> DRB, here's the shot of the bridesmaids at the tables.  Not exactly the one per table that you suggested, but similar.  I realize not all faces are visible, but my purpose of the shot was to focus on the bride and secondly, her sister, not the bridesmaids.



This one is stunning!


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 25, 2013)

The only thing wrong is when you showed it to the mother of the bride. Some people have no appreciation for creative photos. I bet she is one of them. I know this from experience .

I like it, its different. Love the warm colors. Neat approach to a full length dress shot. I guess my only criticism would be that the centerpieces / decorations weren't on the tables yet.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Aug 25, 2013)

Personally I like the dress shot. I like both of them actually. I kind of think the art in the shot is as the artist see's it. The dress does look a bit ghostly but in a good way. The cross at the top takes the negative aspect out of it and the lighting behind the dress put's a showcase effect on it. I can see the negative ghost side of it as well. For a wedding it would be easy to see the negative side of it. I think it's very artistic and a great shot myself. I like the composition of the bridesmaids in the second shot. Maybe could have been better if they are all looking at the camera or the same direction but it's a good shot IMO. You can't please everybody but I think you did a good job.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree with the others about the first pic, but the second pic really isn't much better to me. I feel like I am being disrespectful toward you, but I am just given my opinion. 

In the second pic, the bride looks great and is looking towards the camera showing a great smile, while MOST all the bridesmaids look disinterested and are staring off in different directions. Just gives me the feeling they had rather been somewhere else. Too bad they all weren't looking in the same direction towards the camera. Also, the bridesmaid on the far right has a very distracting pole and other clutter to her back. Of course, Photoshop can help there.  I also love the warm lighting look! That's awesome!  That looks like a great location to shoot if you have the time to set things up properly. I don't care if you're a world-class photographer, being rushed doesn't help matters at all and I feel for you on that. The shots aren't that bad, but yes, they could have been better.

Then again, you can ask a thousand people what they think of a certain photo, and get a thousand different answers.

You asked us, so I wanted to give my thoughts.

Good luck on future shoots, bro!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2013)

By the way, that's a nice buck in you avatar!


----------



## JasonF (Aug 25, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> In the second pic, the bride looks great and is looking towards the camera showing a great smile, while MOST all the bridesmaids look disinterested and are staring off in different directions. Just gives me the feeling they had rather been somewhere else. Too bad they all weren't looking in the same direction towards the camera.



The fact that the bridesmaids are not looking at the camera was planned.  This is what I was referring to as "modern" wedding photography.
The traditional, old school approach would have been to line the group up with the bride in the middle, tell everyone to smile and take the shot. 
Some people still like the traditional style however most young couples anymore want a wedding photographer that is creative in his/her approach capturing unique compositions.   
Traditional is a hard sell these days...


----------



## donald-f (Aug 26, 2013)

As a person that has done a lot of photography including weddings I do not like the photo of the hanging dress. The picture of the bridesmaids is very nicely done.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, I just came back to this thread and finished reading the responses, and I want to thank everyone for taking the time to give such thoughtful and helpful critiques!  While the positive ones do help boost the ego, I truly appreciate the negative ones because I know that I'm not going to shoot everything perfectly, so I want that help to be able to get better and to see things that I otherwise might overlook.

Since I got such a good response here, I may post another thread with a few more, if y'all are willing to keep on offering opinions!

Thanks again,

Wade


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see more Wade. 

I've come back to this thread almost everyday & I'm actually kinda liking the 1st shot. It kinda has a hot fiery feel to it. The dress has the illusion that its on fire at the bottom. Now depending on how you look at it that could be good or bad.....it could say that the bride & groom have/will have a very hot romantic marriage.....


----------

